# Doxa- Aqua Lung Orange Parachord Knife - 50th Anniversary: Where To Buy?



## lightspire (Apr 12, 2009)

Does anyone know where you can buy one of these 50th Anniversary Doxa- Aqua Lung Orange Parachord Knives?


----------



## Sohl (Feb 21, 2015)

lightspire said:


> Does anyone know where you can buy one of these 50th Anniversary Doxa- Aqua Lung Orange Parachord Knives?


So far, yes. And Doxa ain't talking.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

I found a thread in F74 announcing an Instagram contest to win 1 of 2 but no nothing more except that IMO is BS because I don't use social media.That contest should have been for all loyal Doxa costumers..


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

Patience, young grasshoppers ;-)

Check post #7 in this thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f34/50th...ackage-now-complete-4667115.html#post45601557

Directly from the horse's mouth.


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

Wonder if a yellow Poseidon version is in the works. Everything else on this site is gonna turn yellow in the next few weeks.


----------



## DOXA Forum Administrator 1 (Aug 15, 2007)

The knife will be available in the very near future.

Thank you,
Customer Care
DOXA Watches


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Can you at least tell us how availability will be announced?Will we get an email invitation?A lot of us don't use ANY social media so please don't go that route...


----------



## vintageguy (Mar 22, 2009)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Can you at least tell us how availability will be announced?Will we get an email invitation?A lot of us don't use ANY social media so please don't go that route...


+1


----------



## SaleenDriver (Apr 24, 2018)

*Doxa Fixed Blade Dive Knife Almost Ready?*

I know that there is going to be a gorgeous new dive knife from Doxa soon. Any news on when it will be offered for sale?


----------



## DOXA Forum Administrator 1 (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: Doxa Fixed Blade Dive Knife Almost Ready?*

Yes, it will be ready to order soon. That is really all I can say for now.

Thank you,
Customer Care
DOXA Watches


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Doxa Fixed Blade Dive Knife Almost Ready?*



DOXA Forum Administrator 1 said:


> Yes, it will be ready to order soon. That is really all I can say for now.
> 
> Thank you,
> Customer Care
> DOXA Watches


can you at least tell us how the announcement will be made?A lot of us don't use Social Media...


----------



## SaleenDriver (Apr 24, 2018)

*Re: Doxa Fixed Blade Dive Knife Almost Ready?*



DOXA Forum Administrator 1 said:


> Yes, it will be ready to order soon. That is really all I can say for now.
> 
> Thank you,
> Customer Care
> DOXA Watches


OK......thank you for responding. Will release and pricing be announced here on or the web site?


----------



## DOXA Forum Administrator 1 (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: Doxa Fixed Blade Dive Knife Almost Ready?*

Hi,

I am sure well will announce it here as well as on social media.

Thank you,
Customer Care
DOXA Watches


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Doxa Fixed Blade Dive Knife Almost Ready?*

Any update?


----------



## SaleenDriver (Apr 24, 2018)

*Re: Doxa Fixed Blade Dive Knife Almost Ready?*

Yes, an update would be nice...............


----------



## SaleenDriver (Apr 24, 2018)

*Re: Doxa Fixed Blade Dive Knife Almost Ready?*

Yes, an update.......or a simple reply of "we're almost there" or something...........would be nice...................


----------



## Drunken_Munki (Nov 11, 2017)

*Re: Doxa Fixed Blade Dive Knife Almost Ready?*

That's pretty, and pretty normally means expensive

G-Shock Newbie


----------



## SaleenDriver (Apr 24, 2018)

*Re: Doxa Fixed Blade Dive Knife Almost Ready?*

No new news about the fixed blade dive knife? Disappointing.....................


----------



## SaleenDriver (Apr 24, 2018)

*Re: Doxa Fixed Blade Dive Knife Almost Ready?*

And time continues to pass.......and there are no fixed blade knife updates..........and the silence is deafening................


----------



## SaleenDriver (Apr 24, 2018)

*Re: Doxa Fixed Blade Dive Knife Almost Ready?*

I am now convinced this is a unicorn offering........doesn't exist, never will.


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

*Re: Doxa Fixed Blade Dive Knife Almost Ready?*



SaleenDriver said:


> I am now convinced this is a unicorn offering........doesn't exist, never will.


Ye of little faith.


----------



## SaleenDriver (Apr 24, 2018)

*Re: Doxa Fixed Blade Dive Knife Almost Ready?*



dinexus said:


> Ye of little faith.


Perhaps. But heard nothing, seen nothing. Besides, I'm working my way to 100 posts so I qualify to begin listing watches for sale!

But seriously want to know what's happening with this knife.........


----------



## SaleenDriver (Apr 24, 2018)

*Re: Doxa Fixed Blade Dive Knife Almost Ready?*



dinexus said:


> Ye of little faith.


Perhaps. But heard nothing, seen nothing. Besides, I'm working my way to 100 posts so I qualify to begin listing watches for sale!

But seriously want to know what's happening with this knife.........


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

*Re: Doxa Fixed Blade Dive Knife Almost Ready?*

I bet after all this fuss you don't even buy one &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## SaleenDriver (Apr 24, 2018)

*Re: Doxa Fixed Blade Dive Knife Almost Ready?*



City74 said:


> I bet after all this fuss you don't even buy one


I'll take that bet funny guy. I'll post proof of purchase right here.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SERGEANT_AT_ARMS (May 3, 2009)

*Re: Doxa Fixed Blade Dive Knife Almost Ready?*



SaleenDriver said:


> I'll take that bet funny guy. I'll post proof of purchase right here.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


SaleenDriver is anxious for this knife to debut, lol


----------



## nitron135 (Jul 6, 2017)

*Re: Doxa Fixed Blade Dive Knife Almost Ready?*

I called the US number a couple months ago and apparently they had them sitting in the office. But not available to buy on the website yet. I thought that they were waiting for Poseidon shipments to complete, not sure what's happening now :-(.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaleenDriver (Apr 24, 2018)

*Re: Doxa Fixed Blade Dive Knife Almost Ready?*



SERGEANT_AT_ARMS said:


> SaleenDriver is anxious for this knife to debut, lol


Yes.....yes I am. If possible I'll be a buy on the day of release.


----------



## SaleenDriver (Apr 24, 2018)

*Re: Doxa Fixed Blade Dive Knife Almost Ready?*



SERGEANT_AT_ARMS said:


> SaleenDriver is anxious for this knife to debut, lol


Yes.....yes I am. If possible I'll be a buy on the day of release.


----------



## SaleenDriver (Apr 24, 2018)

*Re: Doxa Fixed Blade Dive Knife Almost Ready?*



nitron135 said:


> I called the US number a couple months ago and apparently they had them sitting in the office. But not available to buy on the website yet. I thought that they were waiting for Poseidon shipments to complete, not sure what's happening now :-(.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think that's both great news, and very disappointing news. I can't imagine what the holdup is. They're leaving money on the table in my opinion. If ya got 'em, release 'em!


----------



## nitron135 (Jul 6, 2017)

*Re: Doxa Fixed Blade Dive Knife Almost Ready?*

Up on the site now. guess they were waiting for Rambler Lung release!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaleenDriver (Apr 24, 2018)

*Re: Doxa Fixed Blade Dive Knife Almost Ready?*



nitron135 said:


> Up on the site now. guess they were waiting for Rambler Lung release!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I guess so. And I placed my order for the knife. Budget won't allow for the watch.....unfortunately. But I'm sure there will be other opportunities.

Thanks for the heads up


----------



## SaleenDriver (Apr 24, 2018)

*Re: Doxa Fixed Blade Dive Knife Almost Ready?*



nitron135 said:


> Up on the site now. guess they were waiting for Rambler Lung release!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I guess so. And I placed my order for the knife. Budget won't allow for the watch.....unfortunately. But I'm sure there will be other opportunities.

Thanks for the heads up


----------



## SERGEANT_AT_ARMS (May 3, 2009)

*Re: Doxa Fixed Blade Dive Knife Almost Ready?*

Go get it SaleenDriver!


----------



## SaleenDriver (Apr 24, 2018)

*Re: Doxa Fixed Blade Dive Knife Almost Ready?*



SERGEANT_AT_ARMS said:


> Go get it SaleenDriver!


Oh yeah. Already did. Can't wait!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nitron135 (Jul 6, 2017)

*Re: Doxa Fixed Blade Dive Knife Almost Ready?*



SaleenDriver said:


> Oh yeah. Already did. Can't wait!


I ordered also. Have been waiting for it since getting the Black Lung, seems like it completes the kit. Thinking about what I'll do with it, though. Too nice for scuba? 

By the way, if anyone is interested in a patch that comes with the Silver Lung, I believe this is the place to get them -- PastichePatches - Black Lung.

Certainly seem identical in the press images. I ordered from them a while back and got them recently, nice.


----------



## SaleenDriver (Apr 24, 2018)

*Re: Doxa Fixed Blade Dive Knife Almost Ready?*



nitron135 said:


> I ordered also. Have been waiting for it since getting the Black Lung, seems like it completes the kit. Thinking about what I'll do with it, though. Too nice for scuba?
> 
> By the way, if anyone is interested in a patch that comes with the Silver Lung, I believe this is the place to get them -- PastichePatches - Black Lung.
> 
> Certainly seem identical in the press images. I ordered from them a while back and got them recently, nice.


I don't dive anymore. It's going to make a nice display piece.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dr.italiano (Sep 23, 2016)

*Re: Doxa Fixed Blade Dive Knife Almost Ready?*

Wow! That is cool. I'm not a diver but man I want this knife 

Creative grammar brought to by iOS


----------



## SaleenDriver (Apr 24, 2018)

*Re: Doxa Fixed Blade Dive Knife Almost Ready?*



dr.italiano said:


> Wow! That is cool. I'm not a diver but man I want this knife
> 
> Creative grammar brought to by iOS


It's a good price. You should do it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dr.italiano (Sep 23, 2016)

*Re: Doxa Fixed Blade Dive Knife Almost Ready?*



SaleenDriver said:


> It's a good price. You should do it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How much do they run?

Creative grammar brought to by iOS


----------



## SaleenDriver (Apr 24, 2018)

*Re: Doxa Fixed Blade Dive Knife Almost Ready?*



dr.italiano said:


> How much do they run?
> 
> Creative grammar brought to by iOS


$159 USD

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dr.italiano (Sep 23, 2016)

*Re: Doxa Fixed Blade Dive Knife Almost Ready?*



SaleenDriver said:


> $159 USD
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome!  thanks!

Creative grammar brought to by iOS


----------



## SaleenDriver (Apr 24, 2018)

*Re: Doxa Fixed Blade Dive Knife Almost Ready?*



dr.italiano said:


> Awesome!  thanks!
> 
> Creative grammar brought to by iOS


Happy To help


----------



## SaleenDriver (Apr 24, 2018)

*Re: Doxa Fixed Blade Dive Knife Almost Ready?*



dr.italiano said:


> Awesome!  thanks!
> 
> Creative grammar brought to by iOS


Happy To help


----------



## nitron135 (Jul 6, 2017)

*Re: Doxa Fixed Blade Dive Knife Almost Ready?*

Talked to US dealer today, targeting shipping next week from VA. Comes with sheath/etc if anyone else was wondering.


----------



## SaleenDriver (Apr 24, 2018)

*Re: Doxa Fixed Blade Dive Knife Almost Ready?*



nitron135 said:


> Talked to US dealer today, targeting shipping next week from VA. Comes with sheath/etc if anyone else was wondering.


Good to know. I look forward to getting mine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paco II (Apr 25, 2010)

*Re: Doxa Fixed Blade Dive Knife Almost Ready?*

I ask this genuinely: other than the novelty of it, what is the appeal of the knife? I would never take such a thing diving.


----------



## nitron135 (Jul 6, 2017)

*Re: Doxa Fixed Blade Dive Knife Almost Ready?*

It's a beautiful thing and a 'set' with the the 50th anniversary *lung watches. Imagine it will resell well as a set (to the right buyer) in a year or two.

FWIW, the regular version of it (black titanium) sells for 200. 159 is a bit of a deal then.

That's all I got!


----------



## nitron135 (Jul 6, 2017)

*Re: Doxa Fixed Blade Dive Knife Almost Ready?*



nitron135 said:


> It's a
> FWIW, the regular version of it (black titanium) sells for 200. 159 is a bit of a deal then.


The special edition is stainless steel vs titanium and I couldn't find a 'regular' stainless steel version.. I guess it's either a plus or a minus


----------



## SaleenDriver (Apr 24, 2018)

*Re: Doxa Fixed Blade Dive Knife Almost Ready?*



Paco II said:


> I ask this genuinely: other than the novelty of it, what is the appeal of the knife? I would never take such a thing diving.


For me personally the appeal is its a collectable. I don't dive myself anymore, so its a Doxa collectable for me at this point.


----------



## SaleenDriver (Apr 24, 2018)

*Re: Doxa Fixed Blade Dive Knife Almost Ready?*



nitron135 said:


> It's a beautiful thing and a 'set' with the the 50th anniversary *lung watches. Imagine it will resell well as a set (to the right buyer) in a year or two.
> 
> FWIW, the regular version of it (black titanium) sells for 200. 159 is a bit of a deal then.
> 
> That's all I got!


I didn't know Doxa was selling another version of the knife? Where does one find that? Or is it just a knife without the Doxa logo that's out there?


----------



## nitron135 (Jul 6, 2017)

*Re: Doxa Fixed Blade Dive Knife Almost Ready?*



SaleenDriver said:


> For me personally the appeal is its a collectable. I don't dive myself anymore, so its a Doxa collectable for me at this point.


That's really it, especially something that's co-branded with a long-time partner and is genuinely well-done won't come up much at all. And once they are sold through, good luck getting a hold of one..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nitron135 (Jul 6, 2017)

*Re: Doxa Fixed Blade Dive Knife Almost Ready?*



SaleenDriver said:


> I didn't know Doxa was selling another version of the knife? Where does one find that? Or is it just a knife without the Doxa logo that's out there?


I meant the regular production of Aqua Lung Aquanaut five knife, not a special with Doxa.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaleenDriver (Apr 24, 2018)

*Re: Doxa Fixed Blade Dive Knife Almost Ready?*



nitron135 said:


> I meant the regular production of Aqua Lung Aquanaut five knife, not a special with Doxa.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


OK, got it. Wonder where those are sold.....


----------



## SaleenDriver (Apr 24, 2018)

*Re: Doxa Fixed Blade Dive Knife Almost Ready?*



nitron135 said:


> I meant the regular production of Aqua Lung Aquanaut five knife, not a special with Doxa.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


OK, got it. Wonder where those are sold.....


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

*Re: Doxa Fixed Blade Dive Knife Almost Ready?*

.


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

*Re: Doxa Fixed Blade Dive Knife Almost Ready?*



SaleenDriver said:


> OK, got it. Wonder where those are sold.....


Hi SaleenDriver - the regular Argonaut knife series is sold online in the accessories section at Aqualung's website (aqualung dot com)

Cheers!


----------



## SaleenDriver (Apr 24, 2018)

*Re: Doxa Fixed Blade Dive Knife Almost Ready?*



Des2471 said:


> Hi SaleenDriver - the regular Argonaut knife series is sold online in the accessories section at Aqualung's website (aqualung dot com)
> 
> Cheers!


Nice. I'll check that out tonight.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaleenDriver (Apr 24, 2018)

*Re: Doxa Fixed Blade Dive Knife Almost Ready?*

Anyone who ordered a knife getting their ship notifications yet? If you do, let us know! Gives the rest of us hope!


----------



## Walter Moore (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Doxa Fixed Blade Dive Knife Almost Ready?*

Man, love it.


----------



## SaleenDriver (Apr 24, 2018)

*Re: Doxa Fixed Blade Dive Knife Almost Ready?*



Walter Moore said:


> Man, love it.


You got yours already?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Doxa Fixed Blade Dive Knife Almost Ready?*

Wow, these look sweet!

Very surprised this blogs still open though, i had a blog about multi-tools removed that showed a picture of a blade.


----------



## SaleenDriver (Apr 24, 2018)

*Re: Doxa Fixed Blade Dive Knife Almost Ready?*



Cobia said:


> Wow, these look sweet!
> 
> Very surprised this blogs still open though, i had a blog about multi-tools removed that showed a picture of a blade.


Guess it's because it's a Doxa collectible the admins didn't mind so much.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clonetrooper (May 6, 2009)

*Re: Doxa Fixed Blade Dive Knife Almost Ready?*

I would just be concerned that the orange paracord will get dirty, in case you actually use it. But I guess most people will use it not for what it is intended. I look at the black Ti version on the aqualung website and that seems to be a very neat version too.


----------



## SaleenDriver (Apr 24, 2018)

*Re: Doxa Fixed Blade Dive Knife Almost Ready?*



clonetrooper said:


> I would just be concerned that the orange paracord will get dirty, in case you actually use it. But I guess most people will use it not for what it is intended. I look at the black Ti version on the aqualung website and that seems to be a very neat version too.


Agreed. That orange would soon turn black with use. Doubt any will ever be used. Could always rewrap in black if needed

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe90 (Jul 26, 2018)

*Re: Doxa Fixed Blade Dive Knife Almost Ready?*



clonetrooper said:


> I would just be concerned that the orange paracord will get dirty, in case you actually use it. But I guess most people will use it not for what it is intended. I look at the black Ti version on the aqualung website and that seems to be a very neat version too.


Or for real world usage perhaps you could keep the orange paracord and wrap a different one.
I'm waiting for mine too


----------



## SaleenDriver (Apr 24, 2018)

*Re: Doxa Fixed Blade Dive Knife Almost Ready?*



Joe90 said:


> Or for real world usage perhaps you could keep the orange paracord and wrap a different one.
> I'm waiting for mine too


Probably do that. I'm sure black paracord is easy enough to come by.


----------



## SaleenDriver (Apr 24, 2018)

*Re: Doxa Fixed Blade Dive Knife Almost Ready?*



Joe90 said:


> Or for real world usage perhaps you could keep the orange paracord and wrap a different one.
> I'm waiting for mine too


Probably do that. I'm sure black paracord is easy enough to come by.


----------



## SaleenDriver (Apr 24, 2018)

*Re: Doxa Fixed Blade Dive Knife Almost Ready?*



Cobia said:


> Wow, these look sweet!
> 
> Very surprised this blogs still open though, i had a blog about multi-tools removed that showed a picture of a blade.


Honestly now that I think about it more, it never occurred to me that a picture of a knife would be something "dangerous". I'm too old to think about political correctness silliness, I guess. Guess its a good think folks on here seem to be well versed in common sense.


----------



## SaleenDriver (Apr 24, 2018)

*Re: Doxa Fixed Blade Dive Knife Almost Ready?*



Cobia said:


> Wow, these look sweet!
> 
> Very surprised this blogs still open though, i had a blog about multi-tools removed that showed a picture of a blade.


Honestly now that I think about it more, it never occurred to me that a picture of a knife would be something "dangerous". I'm too old to think about political correctness silliness, I guess. Guess its a good think folks on here seem to be well versed in common sense.


----------



## Joe90 (Jul 26, 2018)

*Re: Doxa Fixed Blade Dive Knife Almost Ready?*



SaleenDriver said:


> Honestly now that I think about it more, it never occurred to me that a picture of a knife would be something "dangerous". I'm too old to think about political correctness silliness, I guess. Guess its a good think folks on here seem to be well versed in common sense.


Or maybe the mods get excited over it and forget what they should be doing!


----------



## nitron135 (Jul 6, 2017)

*Re: Doxa Fixed Blade Dive Knife Almost Ready?*

Charge came through. Shouldn't be long.


----------



## SaleenDriver (Apr 24, 2018)

*Re: Doxa Fixed Blade Dive Knife Almost Ready?*

Anybody gotten a tracking number yet on a knife order?


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

*Re: Doxa Fixed Blade Dive Knife Almost Ready?*

I have not but ordered the watch also so I imagine they will come together in my case

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rickpal14 (Jul 6, 2017)

*Re: Doxa Fixed Blade Dive Knife Almost Ready?*

Same here. Ordered both watch and knife but no tracking # yet....


----------



## lightspire (Apr 12, 2009)

You can buy it on the Doxa Watches shop here: https://shop.doxawatches.com/shop/accessories_gear/aqua-lung-argonaut-doxa-fixed-blade-stainless-steel-knife/?v=3e8d115eb4b3


----------



## SaleenDriver (Apr 24, 2018)

*MY KNIFE IS HERE!!!!!!!! And I Made A Video Unboxing............*

Yes, I got my knife this afternoone (08/04/2018). Didn't get any shipping notice or tracking number. Just showed up.

And note.....the inner box was wrapped in paper. I just unwrapped it before I started the video. Which you can view by clicking on this link:






I do a lot of watch videos on this channel, so feel free to subscribe if you wish.

I'M SO HAPPY ITS HERE!!!! It is a gorgeous piece. Thank you Doxa!


----------



## J.Law (Oct 22, 2017)

*Re: MY KNIFE IS HERE!!!!!!!! And I Made A Video Unboxing............*

Beautiful!


----------



## SaleenDriver (Apr 24, 2018)

Uh.............Why did my thread get shoved into this thread? That doesn't seem right to me.


----------



## nitron135 (Jul 6, 2017)

Mine arrived today too. Beautiful and very sharp.

Dates are still bit puzzling — knife says 1967-2017 while sheath says 1968-2018.

Something about doxa vs aqualung anniversaries perhaps.


----------



## nitron135 (Jul 6, 2017)

I had a bit more chance to handle it. It really is a nice object, as nicely done as the photos appeared. The sheath is solid, riveted, and molded so that the blade clicks in. Everything is a bright orange matching the doxa black lung dial. Still not sure if I'll get any practical use of it, but it's certainly a nice compliment to the BL.


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

SaleenDriver said:


> Uh.............Why did my thread get shoved into this thread? That doesn't seem right to me.


We didn't need three knife threads on a watch forum.


----------



## DOXA Forum Administrator 1 (Aug 15, 2007)

nitron135 said:


> Mine arrived today too. Beautiful and very sharp.
> 
> Dates are still bit puzzling - knife says 1967-2017 while sheath says 1968-2018.
> 
> Something about doxa vs aqualung anniversaries perhaps.


That is exactly it, good catch!

Thanks,
Customer Care
DOXA Watches


----------



## nitron135 (Jul 6, 2017)

DOXA Forum Administrator 1 said:


> That is exactly it, good catch!
> 
> Thanks,
> Customer Care
> DOXA Watches


Could you clarify which one is which?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deMoinbhiol (Aug 28, 2013)

Ordered mine today!


----------



## Steve Tracy (Oct 23, 2006)

Just ordered one. I'm glad the Admins here allowed Doxa to post photos of this new tool. I posted a picture of two Doxas (in what I thought was a very artistic manner honoring the diving world) and a dive tool quite a few years ago when this forum was new. It got taken down because the dive tool was labeled a "weapon" instead of dive tool.


----------



## nitron135 (Jul 6, 2017)

You’ll love it. Surprised they are still available.


----------



## chicagosailor7 (Sep 18, 2014)

I ordered mine a few days ago along with my first watch, the 1200T Pro. I thought it was a mistake that it didn't say sold out so I put one in my cart and it went through. I'm really surprised they're still available. Now I'll have to add the 300T Black Lung to my list in order to complete the set... right behind the Poseidon and Turquoise NUMA


----------



## deMoinbhiol (Aug 28, 2013)

deMoinbhiol said:


> Ordered mine today!


And I'm still waiting,,counting the days.


----------



## deMoinbhiol (Aug 28, 2013)

Mine arrived and is in-service


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

Ordered mine 8/15, shipped 8/17, received in 3 days. May be different for a watch/knife order on the same invoice.


----------



## Steve Tracy (Oct 23, 2006)

Really top quality dive tool! I'm surprised these haven't sold out already. The price is right for the quality. The orange is just perfectly matched to the watch. Well done Doxa!


----------



## 10Swiss10 (Apr 17, 2019)

Got mine today. Will use it within the week in Lake Michigan. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

10Swiss10 said:


> Got mine today. Will use it within the week in Lake Michigan.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you using the calf straps or attaching it to your kit? Photos appreciated!


----------



## 10Swiss10 (Apr 17, 2019)

orangeface said:


> Are you using the calf straps or attaching it to your kit? Photos appreciated!


Hey! Great question. I'll prolly try to attach it to my kit. The ideal spot would be on my left shoulder strap but I wouldn't want to compromise my inflation control. The calf straps not the best unless I was somewhere tropical without a thick wetsuit to try to bend around in.

I'm going to do some exploring with some nylon straps as to where I can make it work best that's easily accessible.

I tied some slip knots into the paracord to make the loop adjustable. I can slid my wrist through. Grab one end and tighten. Then when I return the blade I can loosen it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

10Swiss10 said:


> Hey! Great question. I'll prolly try to attach it to my kit. The ideal spot would be on my left shoulder strap but I wouldn't want to compromise my inflation control. The calf straps not the best unless I was somewhere tropical without a thick wetsuit to try to bend around in.
> 
> Agreed, 10Swiss10.
> 
> ...


----------



## 10Swiss10 (Apr 17, 2019)

orangeface said:


> 10Swiss10 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey! Great question. I'll prolly try to attach it to my kit. The ideal spot would be on my left shoulder strap but I wouldn't want to compromise my inflation control. The calf straps not the best unless I was somewhere tropical without a thick wetsuit to try to bend around in.
> ...


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

Looks like there’s a knife supplied/attached on that bc already. Personally, I’d figure out how to replace it with the Doxa.


----------



## 10Swiss10 (Apr 17, 2019)

orangeface said:


> Looks like there's a knife supplied/attached on that bc already. Personally, I'd figure out how to replace it with the Doxa.


Knife sold separately but I'll prolly attach the Doxa along there somewhere.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

10Swiss10 said:


> Knife sold separately but I'll prolly attach the Doxa along there somewhere.


Good kit, brutha. Post photos!


----------



## 10Swiss10 (Apr 17, 2019)

orangeface said:


> Good kit, brutha. Post photos!


Will do!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MJK737 (Apr 29, 2010)

It was probably asked already so don't flame me, but what kind of steel is used and what’s the edge angle?


----------

